# Can anyone help me.



## lina (May 28, 2007)

I have 6 rats and 5 of them are very friendly with me it's just this one rat that I can not pick up. Even if I put my hand near her she goes for me. I have had rats in the past that have biten but became friendly once they got to know me and trust me. It's hard trying to feed, clean and get her out of the cage. Then once she is out it's trying to get her back in. Please can any of you help me. Lina.


----------



## Destrega2002 (May 10, 2007)

This might sound a little retarded (no prior experience with biters), but have you tried wearing some kinda glove that has padding in it like an oven mitt?


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

I guess I could use my boyfriends biker gloves. I'm just scared it might make them more scared of me. He wont find it every funny when he goes to put on his gloves and they have holes in them. Lol. I could ask him if he has a spare pair.

Thanks for that I'll give it a go.


----------



## Crazy_Rat_Chick (May 28, 2007)

You could try luring her out with a treat or make a path of treats going from her cage to you. My rats love Rice Crispies and they can eat alot of them without getting full so you can try it a few times.


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

I could have a go at doing that. They go mad for rice crispies aswell. It will take her a bit coz every time she has a mouth full she will hide them in the cage. But I bet that is a good thing. So ye I'll have a go thanks.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, that's the best way to go. Lots of rewards for good behaviour, lots of trust training, patience and consistency.

Have you had her since a baby? If not, do you know her history or have any idea why she's biting. Does there seem to be a pattern to it, for example, when you pet other rats near her, at feeding time, when you give the other rats treats etc?


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

Hi Donna, I got her of a friend. She said she had only just started doing it a while ago and was friendly b4 that. Her cage is about 40 cm from 2 of my other rats do you think that could be making her worse.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

If you have only just moved her next to another cage of rats, it could be aggravating her a little.

Has she been on her own since you've had her? Perhaps she would improve with a cage mate? I know our two came on leaps and bounds when we were eventually able to put them together (after quarantine and introductions, etc).

Our eldest, who was also a bit of a biter, has also improved dramatically since we decided to trust her and have her out on the couch with us, for playtimes. When we first started having her out on the couch, we couldn't even pick her up very easily. It only took a few days before she would let me pick her up to put her back in her cage, when she was tired. Now, after just a few weeks, she will sit in my lap or the crook of my arm and let me scratch her back and whatnot... only for a minute or so, mind you, being a wriggly female and all! :lol:

It's hard to say without knowing your rat, but perhaps she is just a bit frustrated and needs you to take a chance on her? Also, if frustration is the issue, adding/changing chew toys in her cage might help...


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

She has a cage mate. they get on fine.

I also have been putting more toys in her cage. I make my own most of the time so they have a change. The cage is big for the 2 of them so I might look at putting a few more toys in just in case.

Thanks for your help Lina.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry I'm not much help!

Rats usually bite for 3 reasons - fear, territorial or they mistake you for food. It doesn't sound like she's mistaking you for food, or that she's particularly scared (if she was doing it before you had her)... could it be that she is being territorial? Does she bite you when she's out of the cage, too?


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

Ye but not as much. She got out a few days a go and was sitting on top of her cage when I came down in the morning. I spoke to her and she knew I was there but when I put my hand near her she went for me. But if she had been there all night she would of classed it as hers I think. So it's more than likely territorial then.

Dont worry you have been a lot of help.


----------



## codcommando (Feb 7, 2007)

What helped me with my biter Sunny was what ive done with all my pets that are aggressive to me, express your dominance. Sunny used to bite me whenever I put my hands near her so i started giving her a little tap on the head whenever she tried and she soon stopped, now she just bites my friends . Supplement that with plenty of treats and attention and she'll learn to love ya. The glove things is also good. My ferret Stevo was abused before i got him and he was vicious. I just wore some leather gloves and did a little forced socialization and now hes the most mellow critter in the world. Patience is the key when breaking pets of bad habits.


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

Ye I might try that. At the mo my poor dog is getting it all every time she walks past the cage the rat goes for her. I had to move the sofa so my dog knows to go the other way and not past the cage.


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

Hi all, She seems to be getting a little better at the mo. I just put a towel over my hand and let here walk on to my hand. She did bite the towel hard but just missed my finger. Once I got her out I kept stroking her and after a bit she started to enjoy it. I will have an other go at the same thing tomoz. It took her a few days just for her to get used to my hand being in her cage.

I tryed a glove but she just ran away. I keep it near just incase she gets out and I have to get her from under the sofa or somthing like that.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i know that sometimes cats can develop an irrational fear of "the glove" and will attack it even when otherwise they have become nicer, so i don't usually recommend a glove for biters, but i know it works well for others. the towel was a good idea and i think you've got the hang of it! just keep up the love and be confident when you take her out, as being nervous when you hold her can cause concern for her and she may be more prone to biting when nervous as well.


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

Just to say she is fine now and has not gone for me in a long time. I still keep a towel over my hand just incase she does go for me when I get her out of her cage. Once she is out she is such a cute friendly rat.


----------

